# MHJ Step 7 Workbook



## Thomas W (2 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich lese das MHJ Workbook und suche beim Programmieren von DB Unterstützung.
Wer liest ebenfalls in diesem Buch?

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> und suche beim Programmieren von DB Unterstützung.


Eine konkrete Frage wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Rudi (2 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lese das MHJ Workbook und suche beim Programmieren von DB Unterstützung.
> Wer liest ebenfalls in diesem Buch?
> ...


Antwort auf Deine Frage --> ich nicht


----------



## Thomas W (3 Dezember 2021)

Hier eine konkrete Frage zu DB.
Ich programmiere einen Zähler, der das Ergebnis in einen DB schreibt.
Wie speicher ich den Wert im DB, dass ich bei neuem Start diesen gespeicherten Wert wieder im Zähler aufrufen kann.

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Hier eine konkrete Frage zu DB.
> Ich programmiere einen Zähler, der das Ergebnis in einen DB schreibt.
> Wie speicher ich den Wert im DB, dass ich bei neuem Start diesen gespeicherten Wert wieder im Zähler aufrufen kann.
> 
> Gruss


Um was für eine CPU handelt es sich überhaubt. Man kann in der HW-Konfig auch einen Zählerbereich definieren,
welcher dann remanent ist. Was für einen Zähler verwendest du denn? Und welche Sprache.


----------



## Thomas W (3 Dezember 2021)

Ich programmiere einen DB. Den Aktualwert möchte ich speichern.
Wie ist dies möglich.
Frage mich nicht nach CPU oder was Anderem.
Bitte bei dem DB bleiben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Frage mich nicht nach CPU oder was Anderem.


Kannst du dir vielleicht vorstellen, das es da Unterschiede gibt?
Auch das es verschiedene Zähler gibt?

Wäre das möglich?

PS:


> Ich programmiere einen DB


Du programmierst keinen DB, du liest oder schreibst maximal Werte in einen DB.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Hier eine konkrete Frage zu DB.
> Ich programmiere einen Zähler, der das Ergebnis in einen DB schreibt.
> Wie speicher ich den Wert im DB, dass ich bei neuem Start diesen gespeicherten Wert wieder im Zähler aufrufen kann.
> 
> Gruss



Vielleicht kann einer der Autoren @WeissT etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Ansonsten, da die Programmiersprache ja auch geheim ist:

Schreiben in DB:

```
L 10
T DB1.DBW2
```

Lesen aus DB:

```
L DB1.DBW2
T MW 10
```


----------



## JesperMP (3 Dezember 2021)

Schreiben in DB:





						DB Webchat
					






					chatbot-bahn.de
				




Lesen aus DB:








						DB MOBIL - das Magazin der Deutschen Bahn
					

Wir erweitern unsere DB MOBIL Familie und schaffen mit db-mobil.de ein neues, digitales Portal rund um Reise, Menschen und Erlebnisse.




					www.bahn.de


----------



## Thomas W (3 Dezember 2021)

Die Kollegen Weiss und co habe ich schon gefragt.
Die Antwort war ungenügend.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Die Kollegen Weiss und co habe ich schon gefragt.
> Die Antwort war ungenügend.


Alles klar, vielleicht lag es ja auch einfach an einer ungenügenden Fragestellung, wie auch hier.


----------



## rlw (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Die Kollegen Weiss und co habe ich schon gefragt.
> Die Antwort war ungenügend.


Ungenügend ist nur deine Fragestellung.


----------



## Thomas W (3 Dezember 2021)

Wie muss die Frage lauten?
Aktualwerte möchte ich im DB speichern, wie gehe ich vor?


----------



## Mrtain (3 Dezember 2021)

@Thomas W 
Zeig den Kollegen doch mal deinen Code...


----------



## rlw (3 Dezember 2021)

Thomas W schrieb:


> Wie muss die Frage lauten?
> Aktualwerte möchte ich im DB speichern, wie gehe ich vor?


z.B.:  Ich habe eine S7 -300/400 oder TIA 12xx /15xx. ???
wie lege ich einen Datenbaustein an ,
wie schreibe ich einen Wert in diesen Datenbaustein.
gruß rlw


----------

